# i want a ball python



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i want a ball python, can someone give me a list of what i need to buy to keep it healthy?

how to keep it in the cage from escaping?

what size to buy?

light?

heat?

humidity?

decorations?

thanks for your help


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

get: 
40 gallon critter cage....they have locks on then
50 watt heat lite
water bowl- big enough for the snake to chill in
substrate...i would use paper towels or that green turf stuff
under the tank heating pad( i have the one that came in the package wit the cobra on the front n it works good)
n last but not least some sort of cave for the snake to hang out in like a half of a log or one of those plastic caves
i would also reccomend something for the snake to climb on
edit: idk bout humidity i just leave the tank in my room i dont thnk its that big ofa deal


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> i want a ball python, can someone give me a list of what i need to buy to keep it healthy?
> 
> *Substrate- newspaper, aspen, cypress mulch, etc.
> 
> ...


*

Ok, that should cover most of it. Ball pythons aren't very strict with husbandry, but please follow these rules and make your snake a happy one. Snakes can be very rewarding pets.

Good luck!







*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > i want a ball python, can someone give me a list of what i need to buy to keep it healthy?
> ...


*

thanks







*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

where can i buy all this stuff, online


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Food, sorry if I missed it on my skim.

Babies-pinky mice

Next mice, pinky rats, then rats.

They get to 6 feet.

Better to buy them from local breeder.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> where can i buy all this stuff, online
> [snapback]1174744[/snapback]​


Get your pre-killed rats (yes, rats! rats are much healthier for snakes) from http://www.rodentpro.com

As for the supplies http://kingsnake.com has a big list like http://www.aaareptilesupply.com/

You do know to feed pre-killed *rats* to your snake, right?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

can i carry my snake around, like if i go to walmart can i take it with me?

at what time should i play with the snake?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> can i carry my snake around, like if i go to walmart can i take it with me?
> 
> at what time should i play with the snake?
> [snapback]1175032[/snapback]​


Yes, you can bring him places with you... just make sure he gets used to you and being around people. Also, make sure they allow pets where you go









There are several times you should NOT play with him:

1. Within 24 hours of when your snake last ate.
2. When your snake gets ready to shed (you will know by the cloudiness of his eye) and when he is shedding.

I'd also recommend not playing with him when he's soaking or when he's sleeping.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > can i carry my snake around, like if i go to walmart can i take it with me?
> ...


thanks, how should i know if he is sleeping?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


Ehh, I'm not exactly sure how you tell









They usually sleep at night time like we do









Good luck!


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

im pretty sure they dont sleep at night because they are nocturnal and they very rarely get to be 6 feet they usually max out between 3-5 i have only once seen a bp at 6 feet, males are generally smaller than females so if you want your snake to be a bit bigger then get a female


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> can i carry my snake around, like if i go to walmart can i take it with me?
> 
> at what time should i play with the snake?


I would not recomend taking a snake to public places like wallmart. Some people do not like reptiles and you cause trouble that could only give negative attention to keeping reptiles.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Im not 100% sure but i think if the snake isnt flicking its tongue then its asleep. I was told by a reptile expert that most snake bites occur when the owner picks the snake up while its asleep and pisses it off, and that you should always make the snake well aware that you are there by causing vibrations. Usually just opening the viv is enough to wake it up ans make it aware of your presence, but sometimes it will take tapping on the ground aswell


----------

